# Ideos U8150 SD Card Error



## elbbit (Feb 28, 2012)

My son and I are having problems with our Ideos U8150 not recognising our sd cards. This happens intermittently. The error message varies but includes "damaged sd card". We have tried a format of the card, we have had the card checked out in other phones and they work fine. The solution so far has been to never turn the phone off once the card is recognised. Has anyone seen or come across this problem, or does anyone have any ideas on fixing this persistent problem.


----------

